# Aegothotep - The Waste Walker



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Some of you will probably remember the Windwalker from my Faegoria 2011 Concepts thread. Here's the sketch for a refresher:










The design has changed somewhat for various reasons. I wanted to go with something that while still imposing wasn't quite as tall. I had a bad experience last year with wind and a prop that was over 7' tall. After toying around with several stooped and crouching concepts I settled on the pose that Dave the Dead used for his Mr. Sandman prop a while back.

This new version has been given an official title -- Aegothotep (AY-GOE-HOE-TEP), The Waste Walker. Here's the general idea so far:










Here's the progress on the armature build so far:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm liking the idea for this guy. The "Mr Sandman" pose translates beautifully for him.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Looking good TM.... You are building the armature MUCH stronger than I did for Sandman...stake that to the ground and you should be good to go.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

looking great and nice concept.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The neck assembly is finalized and ready to be mounted to the armature for Aegothotep. There is a supporting piece for the top (not shown) that will need to be heat bent when the assembly gets hooked up. The last pic shows the Aegothotep skull next to a standard sized skull to give you a general idea of scale.




























Either tomorrow night or this weekend I'll connect the neck up to the armature. I also still need to order some LEDs and get some ping pong balls for the eyes. Will put those orders in over the weekend. Will be using Allen H's teeth technique to give Mr. Aegothotep some better dentures.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking good. I see the potential for a REALLY Cool prop comming. I only wish I could draw a concept before it came to life. I can see things in my head but just can't put them to paper with any realizm or usefullness. I'll be paying close attention to this thread  Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This is looking very cool so far. I like the pvc head mech.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

this is looking great ...cant wait to see more


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good. i'll also be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's a great concept. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Alrighty the head mech is attached to the main armature and everything is screwed down locking it in place. I prefer to use screws instead of glue because it gives me more flexibility if I want to change things up or modify the prop.

I apologize for the picture quality, the sunlight in the garage wasn't exactly conducive to taking a good picture with a cellphone camera.










Gonna finalize the fog pipe tonight. After that I'll need to work on the chicken wire (my absolute LEAST favorite part of any prop). I loath chicken wire but its a necessary evil unless someone can suggest an alternative. I need to order the eye LEDs still as well.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, got the head momentarily attached (lots of sculpting to do on it first before permanently attaching). The corrugated tubing fits perfectly inside 1" PVC couplings. I used a couple elbows and a straight to extend the tubing to the base. Also used a TEE to mount the tube beneath the skull. It doesn't have to be water tight but good enough for the fog to travel through. You may also notice I did a couple last minute changes to the shoulders and how the connect to the neck.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm really enjoying the process here. Looking forward to seeing the head movement on this one. The design brought to mind a sketch I came across a few years ago that inspired one of my favorite creations:










The result was a costume my son wore inside the haunt. The whole thing was only about 6 feet tall:










Looking back it seems a poor imitation of the original and hardly scary. But in the near dark and fog of the graveyard scene it was pretty effective.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Death Wraith, I remember that one from a few years back. Maybe parts of it was stuck in my subconscious. However my real inspiration for this prop is Lovecraft's Ithaqua The Windwalker (hence my original name for him). Heh, I think the only haunter who could build him to scale though would be the Haunted Overload team.

Here's Chaosium's interpretation of Ithaqua:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing how this prop turns out. The base looks really good so far and solid!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright, had some time today to work on him. I've installed some white LEDs in the eye sockets. No those are not BIG LEDs in there. I used clear 1/2" marbles hot glued over the LEDs which I counter sunk into the skull.

I formed the teeth using Allen's teeth technique. Although I opted to use clear and stain and paint them later.

Next I will need to apply a layer of paper clay over the tape and sculpt out the lips and additional detail. Hopefully I'll do that tomorrow or Monday evening.










Thanks for all the great comments and continued support.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I love what you did with the eyes. Lookingforward to see if the face comes out the way you want it too.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Those eyes are really creepy. Well done.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Paper clay added to face. May add additional detailing when it dries.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! This is one that I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product. It's coming along very nicely.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yes.....this is good stuff.....................


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow..I can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

What type of motor are you using there, and where can I find some?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats really creepy! keep up the good work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great facial features, TM!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's something I can't wait to see more pictures of!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

This is looking really good. You nailed the look of your drawing. How about some video of the head movement?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for the great comments. Been having a lot of fun with this build.

@Jaybo: saving video till after the final showroom reveal. But I will be taking some of the inner mechanics which I'll post after that. Don't want to spoil ALL the fun eh?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Finally some progress on Aegothotep. I still haven't touched the skull beyond adding the LEDs in the eyes. And it needs additional mache work especially near the back side where the neck will attach. I added foam padding to the legs to give it a little substance for when I add the fabric. In addition I've adding tubing around the neck. The tubes serve two purposes: 1, to protect the gear mechanism from getting bound in anything; 2, to be support for the skin.

I'm planning on using AllenH's corpsing technique for the ribs and the main portion of the neck. Then I'm gonna connect the neck and skull using fabric as a base then latex on some dyed cheeze cloth over skull neck before adding the hair.

I'm considering adding a blue LED inside the mouth the give the fog a cold ghostly glow as it rolls out his mouth. As part of the effect I'm now considering leaving the teeth transparent so they glow with the LED lighting.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

looking really good !!!!!! I like the idea of the blue light and glowing teeth that'll look creepy


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Glad I got a chance to view this pic. And I do like what you did with what looks like ribs. even though it seems like your working on the neck area.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

More progress made... Almost there!










Need to do the hands, paint him, then dress him and he should be done. Oh and the hair...


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Very Impressive, looking forward to seeing more!
Andy


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good! keep it up!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

>>squeal<< I think even after watching this thing made step by step, its STILL going to creep me out! Love watching this one, TM!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the way he's shaping up. Great job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Admit it - this is a ploy to so scare the ToTs that you'll have all the Halloween candy left for yourself


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Admit it - this is a ploy to so scare the ToTs that you'll have all the Halloween candy left for yourself


Well..... even WE would then have to admit..... it would be a good ploy. LMAO!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Admit it - this is a ploy to so scare the ToTs that you'll have all the Halloween candy left for yourself


(in my best Skipper voice) Thats need to know information


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hands are done and I'm pretty proud of them. I can't wait to get a few coats of paint on this guy. He is definitely looking pretty intimidating already.



















Both shots were taken at what I like to call a ToT-shot and are about ToT level. Keep in mind this guy is 5' at the shoulders and is in a crouched stooping like position.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow...he is looking great. Creepy as heck. Nice.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Getting close to being finished. Looking good. I can't wait to see him lit up w/ fog coming out.

Now I know why I can't find pool noodles any more.  You have quite the supply there in the background.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This is looking very cool, but I see one very huge problem that you have totally overlooked! How are you going to get any TOTS when they refuse to walk past this creepy guy? LOL! Great work on this he looks amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something about thin skeletal arms and long fingers just really adds to the creep factor on a prop.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The painting has begun! Tomorrow - dry brushing and touch-ups!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I personally think this is one of your most scariest and creepiest prop thus far. Kids won't want to get near this guy once your done with him!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know why, but when I looked at that picture, the first thing that popped into my head was "There should be a toilet under that guy". Must be the angle of the pose:googly:

Other than that odd thought, this dude is going to be impressively imposing.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

LMAO @ Roxy - ok, took this one just for you, was gonna put my cauldron behind him but it's behind a bunch of stuff still (pardon the bad pic, cellphone cams suck).


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Hmmm I guess paper towels what this guy would normally use? Guess Toilet paper aint gonna cut it! LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, you two! And I'll bet those are Brawny paper towels


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Of course Roxy! Extra strong AND absorbent!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

well, that's a lot of trouble to go to if you wanted a paper towel holder! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There you go, TM, DA made a perfect suggestion for his off season duties - paper towel holder for your workshop


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Almost there, just need to add his mane and some clothes. I haven't chosen a pattern or fabric yet so I'm open to suggestions on color and texture.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see it up close tomorrow. He is starting to really look scary there. Can't wait till your done with him. This might be your best piece yet!


----------

